
Descartes Labs opens its geospatial analysis engine - boulos
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/06/descartes-labs-opens-its-geospatial-analysis-engine-to-a-handful-of-lucky-developers/
======
softwarelimits
[https://maps.descarteslabs.com/](https://maps.descarteslabs.com/) gives me
only this:

    
    
      Your browser version is no longer compatible with this application. Please update your browser to the latest version.
    
    

This happens on the standard Chromium browser from 16.04 LTS repo:

    
    
      Version 55.0.2883.87 Built on Ubuntu , running on Ubuntu 16.04 (64-bit) -
    

I do not remember any website that does not work in that browser.

~~~
nunyabuizness
Hmm do you have any plugins that manipulate your browser's User Agent string?
We use bowser [0] for detecting your browser version, and (currently) support
Chrome all the way down to version 46.

[0] [https://github.com/ded/bowser](https://github.com/ded/bowser)

------
dharma1
beautiful maps without clouds. Is the 15m/20m per pixel high enough resolution
for agricultural analysis?

------
janwillemb
...to a handful of lucky developers

(For now)

~~~
boulos
I ran out of characters on the title limit (80) and decided to trim that part
out! Sorry if that was misleading. If you're deeply interested, I'd guess
they'd reach out to you.

------
oriettaxx
ah, my God, I would love this. I have some pro-bono to 'spend' and this would
really be great!

------
mlratchet
Sweet maps.

